# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  [Xin giúp đỡ phần điện cho CNC đầu tay]

## PhamThang

Có con máy cỏ treo đã lâu đăng lên một lần rồi mà chẳng bác nào ngó đến

Thôi thì mặt dày đăng lại lần nữa, xin các bác cho em tư vấn phần động lực và điều khiển cho nó với ạ  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

1 cái vỏ tủ điên
1 cái biến áp qang minh loại 2-25A
4 bộ driver + step (hoặc sevor)
1 card nc v5 thần thánh 
1 bộ pc 
khởi động từ , attomat ..dây điện ..lọc nhiễu vvv
1 spin + biến tần............

----------

PhamThang

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề là bác chủ dự định dành bao nhiêu tiền cho cái còn thiếu. Thì mới biết đường tính.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## PhamThang

> Vấn đề là bác chủ dự định dành bao nhiêu tiền cho cái còn thiếu. Thì mới biết đường tính.


Trong khoảng 15 tr trở xuống khống ạ, máy tính, spin, biến tần, công tắc dừng khẩn vân vân linh tinh không tính vào vì em có rồi :Big Grin: 
Em chỉ cần tư vấn về điều khiển và động lực trục thôi ạ

----------


## Lê quang phúc

cho e hỏi cái 3 động cơ step thì 3 drive thôi sao 4 cái hã bác ?

----------


## Lê quang phúc

> 1 cái vỏ tủ điên
> 1 cái biến áp qang minh loại 2-25A
> 4 bộ driver + step (hoặc sevor)
> 1 card nc v5 thần thánh 
> 1 bộ pc 
> khởi động từ , attomat ..dây điện ..lọc nhiễu vvv
> 1 spin + biến tần............


cho e hỏi 3 động cơ step thì mua 3 cái drive thôi sao 4 cái hã bác ?

----------


## PhamThang

> cho e hỏi 3 động cơ step thì mua 3 cái drive thôi sao 4 cái hã bác ?


Tại vì mình chạy double Y, 2 step và 2 driver cho Y rồi

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

> Có con máy cỏ treo đã lâu đăng lên một lần rồi mà chẳng bác nào ngó đến
> 
> Thôi thì mặt dày đăng lại lần nữa, xin các bác cho em tư vấn phần động lực và điều khiển cho nó với ạ


Xin chào các bác em mới tham gia hihi.
Em ko biết nhiều nhưng cũng có thể giúp dc bác.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## tvn24680

Con nầy giống cấu tạo con của em nhưng nó đang bị lỗi chưa xứ lý đc. Có đk thì cứ đồ mới, đồ  tốt mà dùng chứ bác hỏi thế khó cho mọi ng

----------

PhamThang

----------


## PhamThang

> Vấn đề là bác chủ dự định dành bao nhiêu tiền cho cái còn thiếu. Thì mới biết đường tính.


Bác CKD ơi em dự tính là dùng Hybrid. 
nhưng vẫn còn chút băn khoăn: chẳng hạn như torque bao nhiêu thì đủ, Hybrid nên dùng loại nào, mới hay cũ...Đại khái là em cung không muốn bị thiếu nhưng cũng không muốn quá over power. Dù sao thì tiết kiệm được chút nào vẫn hay chút ấy

----------


## PhamThang

> Xin chào các bác em mới tham gia hihi.
> Em ko biết nhiều nhưng cũng có thể giúp dc bác.


Mời bác ban cho cái lời khuyên ạ :Big Grin:

----------


## PhamThang

> 1 cái vỏ tủ điên
> 1 cái biến áp qang minh loại 2-25A
> 4 bộ driver + step (hoặc sevor)
> 1 card nc v5 thần thánh 
> 1 bộ pc 
> khởi động từ , attomat ..dây điện ..lọc nhiễu vvv
> 1 spin + biến tần............


Bác cho em hỏi Hybrid liệu có xứng đáng với số tiền bỏ ra hơn nhiều so với step không ạ

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

> Mời bác ban cho cái lời khuyên ạ


Em chưa biết bác dựng máy cho mục đích gì ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Bác cho em hỏi Hybrid liệu có xứng đáng với số tiền bỏ ra hơn nhiều so với step không ạ


Nếu bạn chưa hề đụng tới CNC với những con step openloop thì sẽ khó có thể hình dung được giá trị của sự khác biệt.




> Trong khoảng 15 tr trở xuống khống ạ, máy tính, spin, biến tần, công tắc dừng khẩn vân vân linh tinh không tính vào vì em có rồi
> Em chỉ cần tư vấn về điều khiển và động lực trục thôi ạ


Nếu mua đồ cũ thì mình không bàn, vì đồ cũ giá rất tùy hứng.
Nếu mua đồ mới thì step openloop với closedloop không có nhiều khác biệt về giá. Một bộ step 86 thường thì giá đã loanh quanh 2tr rồi. Với HBS thì tùy thương hiệu mà giá tầm 2.5-4tr hoặc hơn. Theo mình nếu tài chính hạn chế thì dùng nhãn JMC cũng Ok. Mấy cái noname khác thì mình không rỏ.

Motor 4 hoặc 8N giá cũng không chênh lệch mấy. Nếu không có yêu cầu khắc khe thì nên chơi tất loại 8N. Mấy cái quảng cáo 12N mình thấy nó không được tốt lắm vì nhiều lý do.

Spindle, VFD, bla bla thì có rất nhiều lựa chọn & giá. Theo mình thì spindle + vfd nên dùng china mới cho lành.

Tựu chung thì đừng ham những món rẻ quá  :Big Grin: . Nhưng cũng chưa chắc đồ đắt đã hay  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, PhamThang, saudau

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Với 1 cơ số tiền  ngu mình đã bỏ ra thì có lời khuyên thế này. 
- phần cơ bạn làm rồi nên không bàn vì thấy cũng làm con trượt khuyết cái này chạy lâu mới thấy nhược điểm.
- phần điện thì chơi loại có hồi tiếp loại 8Nm cỡ 86 của trung quốc cho tất cả các trục để nó khỏe hơn chạy nhanh hơn ít nóng hơn và thay thế cho nhau khi cần thử thiết bị tìm nguyên nhân. 
- biến tần đừng ham mua mấ cái đồ cũ của nhật chi vì cũng muôn vẻ lắm về hên thì chạy ngon xui lắp vô được bữa là xong đè mua hàng trung quốc mới nó tệ lắm cũng được 3 năm. Phần điều khiển nếu chưa rành thì cứ studio v5 mà lắp lắp là chạy mà vẫn đảm bảo các mục đích sử dụng thông thường (nhìn phần cơ bác làm nên nói vậy). Phần đấu nối thì đơn giản rồi đấu là nó chạy thôi mà nếu đấu ko được liên hệ mình gửi cho bản vẽ đấu nối.

----------

Gamo, PhamThang

----------


## PhamThang

> Em chưa biết bác dựng máy cho mục đích gì ạ.


gỗ thôi ạ, em đã có spin và biến tần rồi, đủ cả máy bơm nước rồi

----------


## PhamThang

> Với 1 cơ số tiền  ngu mình đã bỏ ra thì có lời khuyên thế này. 
> - phần cơ bạn làm rồi nên không bàn vì thấy cũng làm con trượt khuyết cái này chạy lâu mới thấy nhược điểm.
> - phần điện thì chơi loại có hồi tiếp loại 8Nm cỡ 86 của trung quốc cho tất cả các trục để nó khỏe hơn chạy nhanh hơn ít nóng hơn và thay thế cho nhau khi cần thử thiết bị tìm nguyên nhân. 
> - biến tần đừng ham mua mấ cái đồ cũ của nhật chi vì cũng muôn vẻ lắm về hên thì chạy ngon xui lắp vô được bữa là xong đè mua hàng trung quốc mới nó tệ lắm cũng được 3 năm. Phần điều khiển nếu chưa rành thì cứ studio v5 mà lắp lắp là chạy mà vẫn đảm bảo các mục đích sử dụng thông thường (nhìn phần cơ bác làm nên nói vậy). Phần đấu nối thì đơn giản rồi đấu là nó chạy thôi mà nếu đấu ko được liên hệ mình gửi cho bản vẽ đấu nối.


Bác cho em hỏi: Bác ở trên còn liệt kê khởi động từ và lọc nhiễu nữa ạ
Những cái đấy có tác dụng gì và có quá quan trọng không ạ?
Btw, bác xem loại hybrid này có ok không ạ? với trục z em có thể cắt giảm xuống loại step không hồi tiếp thì có được không ạ?
Spindle và VFD em đã mua rồi (2.2kw), cả một set gồm  máy bơm nước. đồ mới của Tàu cả

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

> gỗ thôi ạ, em đã có spin và biến tần rồi, đủ cả máy bơm nước rồi


Bây giờ bác chỉ thiếu motor 3 trục và tử điều khiển thôi phải hk. Theo em bác nên xài step 2pha cho nó dễ làm. Sau có hỏng hóc thay thế cũng rẻ. Còn phần điều khiển bác có am hiểu về mach3 ko nếu có thì em giúp bác dc ạ.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Bác cho em hỏi: Bác ở trên còn liệt kê khởi động từ và lọc nhiễu nữa ạ
> Những cái đấy có tác dụng gì và có quá quan trọng không ạ?
> Btw, bác xem loại hybrid này có ok không ạ? với trục z em có thể cắt giảm xuống loại step không hồi tiếp thì có được không ạ?
> Spindle và VFD em đã mua rồi (2.2kw), cả một set gồm  máy bơm nước. đồ mới của Tàu cả


Khởi động từ là để cấp nguồn cho tủ và không tự cấp tủ sau khi cúp điện. Lọc nhiễu lắp cho biến tần. Phần khởi động từ cắt giảm thì đấu 3 tiếp điểm role trung gian song song cũng được 15A rồi. Lọc nhiễu thì nên lắp. 
- cái bộ driver với động cơ bác gửi hình là thuộc vào dạng sang rồi đó với máy của bác loại như vậy thì dư xăng. Trục z càng phải dùng động cơ có hồi tiếp. Nếu bác muốn tiết kiệm tiền dùng step thì nên lắp step cho trục y thay vì z.
Trên là ý kiến cá nhân em vì em cũng chỉ va chạm với lắp ráp cho máy chạy tranh gỗ với quảng cáo thôi chứ máy khác thì em ít biết.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## Tuấn

Chọn HBS hàng mới đi bác chủ. Con máy của bác phần cơ làm ko đc ổn nên nếu phần điện cũng chập chờn thì khi gặp sự cố khó khoanh vùng để tìm ra lỗi.
Hai vitme trục Y bác ngâm cứu vụ lắp alarm để khi 1 mo tơ lỗi nó dừng lại chứ ko bẻ gãy cái vai X kia ạ.

----------

PhamThang, saudau

----------


## suu_tam

Khoảng 35-40tr mua con máy 13x13 4-6 đầu về và dùng luôn. Khỏi lo lọ mọ khi chưa biết gì.
Sau đó thích tự làm thì lấy con đó làm mẫu mà làm theo hoặc tủy biến theo ý.

----------


## PhamThang

> Chọn HBS hàng mới đi bác chủ. Con máy của bác phần cơ làm ko đc ổn nên nếu phần điện cũng chập chờn thì khi gặp sự cố khó khoanh vùng để tìm ra lỗi.
> Hai vitme trục Y bác ngâm cứu vụ lắp alarm để khi 1 mo tơ lỗi nó dừng lại chứ ko bẻ gãy cái vai X kia ạ.


dù sao thì cũng đã làm rồi có muốn sửa cũng không được. Bác có kinh nghiệm chỉ ra giúp em các phần không ổn để cải thiện lần sau ạ

----------


## PhamThang

> Khởi động từ là để cấp nguồn cho tủ và không tự cấp tủ sau khi cúp điện. Lọc nhiễu lắp cho biến tần. Phần khởi động từ cắt giảm thì đấu 3 tiếp điểm role trung gian song song cũng được 15A rồi. Lọc nhiễu thì nên lắp. 
> - cái bộ driver với động cơ bác gửi hình là thuộc vào dạng sang rồi đó với máy của bác loại như vậy thì dư xăng. Trục z càng phải dùng động cơ có hồi tiếp. Nếu bác muốn tiết kiệm tiền dùng step thì nên lắp step cho trục y thay vì z.
> Trên là ý kiến cá nhân em vì em cũng chỉ va chạm với lắp ráp cho máy chạy tranh gỗ với quảng cáo thôi chứ máy khác thì em ít biết.


Cảm ơn bác, như em lấy 4 bộ ấy thì cần nguồn như thế nào ạ

----------


## Tuấn

> dù sao thì cũng đã làm rồi có muốn sửa cũng không được. Bác có kinh nghiệm chỉ ra giúp em các phần không ổn để cải thiện lần sau ạ


Em có người bạn. Dân điện hẳn hoi. Chế con máy bé bằng nửa con máy của bác mà chỉ vì cái tội mua đồ điện cũ rồi nay hỏng cái này, mai hỏng cái khác mò không ra bệnh mà 5-6 năm nay chưa hoàn thành con máy đâu bác. 

Con máy của em mới chỉ chập chờn 1 mối nối dây mà điên đầu mò gần 2 tuần mới ra đấy bác. 

Bác cố gắng làm phần điện tốt 1 tẹo chứ ko thì lúc gặp sự cố khó khoanh vùng để khắc phục bác ạ

----------

PhamThang

----------


## PhamThang

> Em có người bạn. Dân điện hẳn hoi. Chế con máy bé bằng nửa con máy của bác mà chỉ vì cái tội mua đồ điện cũ rồi nay hỏng cái này, mai hỏng cái khác mò không ra bệnh mà 5-6 năm nay chưa hoàn thành con máy đâu bác. 
> 
> Con máy của em mới chỉ chập chờn 1 mối nối dây mà điên đầu mò gần 2 tuần mới ra đấy bác. 
> 
> Bác cố gắng làm phần điện tốt 1 tẹo chứ ko thì lúc gặp sự cố khó khoanh vùng để khắc phục bác ạ


Vâng, ý em là phần cơ ấy ạ. Vì em làm hoàn toàn theo bản năng

----------


## Tuấn

> Vâng, ý em là phần cơ ấy ạ. Vì em làm hoàn toàn theo bản năng


Phần cơ thì có cụ góp ý rồi đấy. Bác mua máy về mà dùng. Rồi xem người ta làm thế nào thì làm theo. Chứ nhìn giàn cơ của bác em chả biết góp ý cái gì nữa.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác đã làm rồi thì cứ tiếp tục đi chứ kiêir j nó cũng chạy được hết vì mình chạy gỗ với cắt quảng cáo nó chạy được hết. Vì bác đầu tư từng đó cũng mớ tiền rồi nên cứ tự tin mà tiếp tục. Mình nghĩ nên mua hbs jmc 86 cho nó rẻ mà chạy vẫn tốt chứ ko phải dễ hư đâu.

----------

PhamThang

----------


## CKD

> Em có người bạn. Dân điện hẳn hoi. Chế con máy bé bằng nửa con máy của bác mà chỉ vì cái tội mua đồ điện cũ rồi nay hỏng cái này, mai hỏng cái khác mò không ra bệnh mà 5-6 năm nay chưa hoàn thành con máy đâu bác. 
> 
> Con máy của em mới chỉ chập chờn 1 mối nối dây mà điên đầu mò gần 2 tuần mới ra đấy bác. 
> 
> Bác cố gắng làm phần điện tốt 1 tẹo chứ ko thì lúc gặp sự cố khó khoanh vùng để khắc phục bác ạ


Trùm như lão hói mà bị lỗi còn mò cả 2 tuần thì hạng gà nhiw em biết sao đây?.
Có rất, rất nhiều cái. Khi nhà sx làm ra đã cố viết manual rỏ ràng. Nhưng cũng có rất rất nhiều người cho rằng nó không quan trọng cho đến khi có sự cố.
Kiểu như dây điện là để dẫn điện, dây xịn, dây cứng, dây mềm dây có giáp thì nó có khác nhau gì đâu. Nên cứ có dây là ok.

----------


## saudau

> Chọn HBS hàng mới đi bác chủ. Con máy của bác phần cơ làm ko đc ổn nên nếu phần điện cũng chập chờn thì khi gặp sự cố khó khoanh vùng để tìm ra lỗi.
> Hai vitme trục Y bác ngâm cứu vụ lắp alarm để khi 1 mo tơ lỗi nó dừng lại chứ ko bẻ gãy cái vai X kia ạ.


Full HBS hàng mới là chắc ăn.
1. Như cha Tuấn hói đã nói, một con Y mà chết thì con còn lại sẽ bẻ cái khung của bác như bẻ que tăm (với HBS86 cho dù là4, 8, 12 Nm thì cái kết cũng như nhau thôi). Nhớ cho Arlam xuống Estop cho chắc ăn.
2. Với V5 tốc độ XY thì hình như nó không chỉnh được độc lập, thằng Y mà chậm thì thằng X chậm theo. Nếu dùng openloop thì lên tốc độ cao quá 2 con step Y sẽ cà chớn ngay. Còn cho chạy chậm thì còn gì là hứng thú nữa.
3. Thêm cái Closeloop ngủ ngon khi máy chạy.


Lâu quá mới gõ phím, lọng cọng quá chời mới được nhiêu chữ, thiếu hay sai gì mấy cụ tiếp dùm nha.

----------

Gamo, PhamThang

----------


## suu_tam

> 2. Với V5 tốc độ XY thì hình như nó không chỉnh được độc lập, thằng Y mà chậm thì thằng X chậm theo. Nếu dùng openloop thì lên tốc độ cao quá 2 con step Y sẽ cà chớn ngay. Còn cho chạy chậm thì còn gì là hứng thú nữa.


Tốc độ bọn nó chỉ chọn được tốc độ giới hạn riêng thôi. Còn gia tốc nó gia tốc chung. Máy của em trục Y lỗi em cho max có 6000. Còn trục X thì để max 9000 Z max 4000.

----------

PhamThang, saudau

----------

